
SnapScouts - Crowd Sourcing Crime Prevention - jawngee
http://snapscouts.org/
======
zacharyvoase
It’s a parody—albeit a good one. The Nineteen Eighty-Four references (“MiniTru
LLC”, “Winston O’Brien”, &c) gave it away.

------
chaostheory
For more details: [http://www.wired.com/beyond_the_beyond/2010/05/enjoy-your-
pa...](http://www.wired.com/beyond_the_beyond/2010/05/enjoy-your-
participatory-panopticon-with-snapscouts/)

